# networking error on gentoo startup

## eklebanow

After I did a system update I notice the following:

There is a delay in startup with an error message as follows:

successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

**delay occurs**

starting DHCP client daemon

caching netowrok module dependencies

need dbus

ERROR; interface eth0 does not exist

ensure that you have loaded the correct kernal module for your hardware

ERROR; net:eth0 fiaied to start

ERROR cannot start netmount as net.eth0 would not start

startup finally occurs and everything works normally including wifi

here is ifconfig -a

```
enp0s25: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 28:d2:44:44:fb:89  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf2500000-f2520000

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 1000  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp3s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.43.83  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.43.255

        inet6 fe80::cf4b:c31a:60be:650a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2600:1011:b164:41e2:d9fc:eb78:8d34:14de  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether a4:4e:31:d7:5d:fc  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 382  bytes 403584 (394.1 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 306  bytes 47250 (46.1 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

here is lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     57344  1

snd_hda_codec_realtek    94208  1

snd_hda_codec_generic    77824  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

iwldvm                192512  0

snd_hda_intel          36864  0

snd_hda_codec         114688  4 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hwdep              16384  1 snd_hda_codec

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    16384  0

snd_hda_core           73728  5 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_pcm                94208  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core

iwlwifi               249856  1 iwldvm

thinkpad_acpi          90112  1

```

here is lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:16.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family KT Controller (rev 04)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (Lewisville) (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation QM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

02:00.0 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd PCIe SDXC/MMC Host Controller (rev 04)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)

```

I am gentoo noob but I believe my network is based on emp0s25 and not eth0

I also do not think I am using wpa_supplicant for network access

So why am I getting this error message that is slowing startup and how do I make it go away?

----------

## nick_gentoo

Hi, eklebanow

What do you see with 

```
ls -l /etc/init.d/net*
```

There should be at least one symlink, whose name declares the interface name to be used, see here: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Networking/Introduction

----------

## Perdignus

I had a similar issue to this but in reverse.  My system lost all of its enp0s25 and enp6s0 network device names.  They changed to eth0 and eth1 for some reason.  I had been running for years using enp0s25 and enp6s0 but now have to refer to them as eth0 and eth1.

I switched the names in /etc/conf.d/net and created new runtime scripts for net.eth0 and net.eth1, added the to the default run level and then things were finally working well again.

Any ideas why I might have lost the use of  enp0s25 and enp6s0?  I update world and the kernel weekly and I didn't see anything mentioned in "eselect news list".

Thanks,

Perdignus

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Perdignus,

Is udev (or eudev) running?

The ethX names are generated by the kernel on a first come, first served basis.

During boot, your device manager renames ethX interfaces to something else.

This behaviour can be disabled but you would know if you had done that.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

eklebanow,

You have Perdignus problem in reverse. :)

Something is trying to start eth0 but it doesn't exist. Its been renamed to enp0s25.

nick_gentoo is pointing the way.

----------

## Perdignus

NeddySeagoon,

Yup, looks like udevd is running:

ps aux |grep udev

root      3281  0.0  0.0  18344  7576 ?        Ss   17:48   0:00 /sbin/udevd

equery b /sbin/udevd

 * Searching for /sbin/udevd ...

sys-fs/eudev-3.2.9 (/sbin/udevd)

It was a bit of a pain and a nice panic to get networking working again but honestly I like eth0 and eth1 better than enp0s25 and enp6s0.  It was fun to learn why they got names like enp0s25 and enp6s0 at first but always dificult for me to remember which was which on my system.  eth0 and eth1 seem easier for me.  Still a bit of a mystery to me why they would have changed though.

/etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules does exist on my system too and I didn't do anything with "net.ifnames=0" to my kernel boot line.

Thanks,

Perdignus

----------

